
Finding Duplicate RSA Moduli in the Wild - sbudella
http://sbudella.altervista.org/blog/20181211-duplicate-moduli.html
======
Y_Y
This is a nice exercise, but sort of reads like an argument against the unix
way ("Diogenic programming") in that the author has to jump through lots of
hoops to do w job that would be easy with the right specialised tools (e.g. a
database).

